# Users, and that great stuff...



## karrb (Nov 21, 2011)

I am currently trying to figure out how to delete user on my Galaxy Nexus... I was playing around with the

```
<br />
pm create-user (enter name)<br />
```
 But now I can't remove the user... any suggestions? I tried

```
<br />
pm disable-user (enter name)<br />
```
but that didn't work.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Type pm without anything after and it'll show all possible usage.

Also, why are you manually creating users? I don't really see a reason to for Android as it's not normal Linux.


----------



## karrb (Nov 21, 2011)

yarly said:


> Type pm without anything after and it'll show all possible usage.
> 
> Also, why are you manually creating users? I don't really see a reason to for Android as it's not normal Linux.


 I said disable but it didn't seem to work... I was playing around with it, It could be used for SEAndroid so that is why I was looking at it to see how it could be used.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

pm list-users (lists all users on current device)
pm remove-user 1 (Note that create-user takes a string name while remove-user takes an integer. use list-users to find which int relates to what)


----------



## karrb (Nov 21, 2011)

yarly said:


> pm list-users (lists all users on current device)
> pm remove-user 1 (Note that create-user takes a string name while remove-user takes an integer. use list-users to find which int relates to what)


Thank you so much


----------

